# My mint Bridgestone MB-1 SS



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

I usually lurk/post in the Nor Cal forum, but was bored tonight and found this one. I have a good story.

I got my first mountain bike in 1992... a purple '91 Bridgestone MB-3. I rode it hard, learned alot about mt. biking, and fell in love with the sport. But alas, in roughly 1994, the head tube ovalized and my trusty bike was not good for riding anymore :sad: . I talked to a guy at my LBS, who said that even though Bridgestone was no longer in the bike biz in the US, they were still honoring the lifetime warranty on the frame. So (pre-internet) I tracked down the warranty guy, who told me to send in my frame and fork, which I did. Not long after, a beautiful pearl white MB-1 frame and fork show up at my house.... but I had already pulled the trigger on a Stumpjumper (with a front shock!). This beautiful MB-1 got wrapped up and stored in my garage... and moved with me 4 times over 10 years. Everytime I moved, I said to myself, "I gotta build this bike up someday."

Well, last year, I finally did it. I had my bike shop buddy build it up as a singlespeed. My goodness, I've had fun on it! I even won the expert singlespeed class in my local race series last Fall! Bottom line: I love this little bike. I feel fast and free on it, and it's always fun when someone notices how cherry my "old" Bridgestone MB-1 is  

Here are some pix... the stem is from my original MB-3.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

now thats a nice clean build...the HOOVER likes it !!!


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

*me likey your bike*

love those lugged bridgestones. that is one classy ss.


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

*Wow...*

that's a "new" MB-1....great looking SS build


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice bike. Having owned three MB-1s in the past, I am a big fan.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

I had an MB1 that belonged to the wifey...neat bike. Wish I had never sold it.

I love these classic bikes being used for SS conversions. Very cool way to breath like into an old bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fantastic MB-1!

If anyone is ever not sure what to do with an old full rigid MTB, yours is a shining example of classic mtb lines, a few modern niceties, and (I'm sure) a subtly excellent performing bike.

Bravo!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

...Oh, and what MTB series did you race? I'm Bay Area and moderate the NorCal forum too. Don't think I've seen you on any of the local MTBR group rides.

Are you waaaay NorCal?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's the holy grail of MB-1's, a '93 with the Ritchey design bi-plane fork :eekster: the '94's had it also but was a gray color, not as elegant as the pearl white. Here's mine, mostly all original, and befor you cry out about those tires they have been changed to WCS Z-Max skinwalls


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

both bikes want a ritchey/nitto seatpost for christmas.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> both bikes want a ritchey/nitto seatpost for christmas.


I agree with the Colker. Also some might argue that the 89 was the holy grail of MB-1s with it's excellent handling Koski fork.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I agree with the Colker. Also some might argue that the 89 was the holy grail of MB-1s with it's excellent handling Koski fork.


talking about forks.. those in te pics seem to have a very short rake. it does make sense w/ the steep head angles.
long top tubes, short rake fork, steep head angle and tight wheelbase: delicious handling.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

By refering to the Holy Grail I didnt mean that the '93 version was the best handleing of the Bridgestone MTB's. That title could certinally go to the '89 MB-1 or the early 90's Zip's. The Koski fork's were very nice but available on other MTB's also. The Ritchey forks were on the slim side and flexed by design but were only used on the '93 and '94 MB-1's. As Grant Peterson stated in the '93 catalog, " this years MB-1 embodies everything we hold sacred in a mountain bike." While everybody else was embracing suspension forks Grant speced a beautiful lugged bi-plane crown fork that was designed in the early 80's by TR. :eekster: To top it off he speced the tried and true thumb shifters while most others were using the latest Shimano underbar click shifters. If nothing else these were unique for that time, like the XO series bikes that Dave likes so much  Dealers couldnt give those away but a '93 Pumpkin orange XO-1 today brings big bucks. Not because they were great bikes, they were just different


----------



## Glow in Dark (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey I just went on a 30+ mile ride on my converted 92 MB-1. Fun Fast bike. Although I was a little bummed because one of the decals got more banged up. I use a magic gear set-up with a 1/2 link and a BMX chain.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kb11 said:


> a '93 Pumpkin orange XO-1 today brings big bucks. Not because they were great bikes, they were just different


i thought they were great bikes..


----------



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments! Some real MB-1 fans here. To clarify, the frame and fork were essentially brand new (never built up/never ridden) when I put it together last year... this _wasn't _a refurbished bike. And compared to some of the afficianados on this board, I'm not worthy of this bike... I just happened to keep it. But now I enjoy it immensely and take very good care of it. Sad it has some scratches and dings now, but it's finally fulfilling it's mt. bike destiny!

Rumphy - I'm near Sacramento... we have the Prairie City Race Series (www.racemtbikes.com) in the spring/summer and a short one in the fall.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Man that thing is awesome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

otbp_nocal said:


> I'm not worthy of this bike...
> 
> But now I enjoy it immensely and take very good care of it. ...it has some scratches and dings now, but it's finally fulfilling it's mt. bike destiny!


I'd say that makes you worthy.


----------



## hue (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful bike.

I got my mb-1 frame about the same way, on warranty in 94-95ish for an 89 mb-1. I thought it was so beautiful I had the frame hanging in the dining room for a week or 2 while trying to decide whether to keep it as art or ride it. Ultimately the cost of a new bike and it's sirens call for a ride sealed the deal.

For me the 93 was sooo much sweeter than the 89. If I close my eyes I can still recall that first ride....

Mines been hanging in my basement for the past 3 years and now I'm trying to decide what to do with it....


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

hue said:


> Mines been hanging in my basement for the past 3 years and now I'm trying to decide what to do with it....


Oh man, are you in for a drove of emails, PMs and "me first" responses...


----------



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

*Update -- not so "mint" now*

An update on my beloved machine: I've been riding the hell out of this bike for 2 years now and loving it. I race it at our local race series, which usually involves lots of cobble rock... not the most fun on a rigid bike, but I'm doing well on it.

At last night's race (we do four, 4 mile laps), shortly after beginning the 4th lap, I'm comfortably in 3rd place in my class when I notice my stem and bar are turned a little to the left :skep: I figure the headset loosened a bit and decided to keep going... hoping I don't have total failure. With a third of a lap to go, my front wheel is chattering pretty good and I'm hearing some kind of knocking sound... I figure my headset is in bad shape, but everything is holding and the bike is still turning. I don't see anything weird, but something is very wrong. I'm not hammering at this point, just trying to finish without losing 3rd. That didn't happen as I was passed in the final 20 yards.. oh well.

Upon finishing, I take a look at my headset... when I notice my left fork arm had completely broken in two!!! :yikes: I am very lucky I didn't have a _really bad _crash. Very lucky. I can't believe the right side held in that terrain.

After feeling lucky I didn't end up in the hospital, I became very bummed my classic fork was toast. I would love to replace it... *if anyone here has one or has a replacement suggestion (other than duct tape), I'd love to hear from you*. Thanks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Holy sh!t!

Thats pretty insane. Finding an exact replacement fork might be a bit of a pain...but a Ritchey Logic fork should do fine in the meantime.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

that's such a clean break. being near bottom of lug indicate anything or is it a red herring?


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Using riser bars with a long stem is known to tear up forks. Ok, I totally made that up.
Did you at least search the other racers to see if anyone was carrying a hacksaw blade?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

holden said:


> that's such a clean break. being near bottom of lug indicate anything or is it a red herring?


It's a 16 year old (light) bike that's been ridden a lot...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

snap a nice closeup of the shearing from the top and you will probably see where it started.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Tragic. As the proud owner of four Bridgestones, I extend to you my deepest sympathies...


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

ssmike said:


> It's a 16 year old (light) bike that's been ridden a lot...


From his original post it was first built up in 06. Gotta be a flaw (or else there's a lot of time bombs in our garages ). Scary


----------



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> snap a nice closeup of the shearing from the top and you will probably see where it started.


I noticed last night that there was a slight touch of darkness (rust?) on the back side of the fracture. The rest of the fracture was clean/fresh. My guess is there was a crack I hadn't noticed. The rocky terrain at Prairie City is brutal for a rigid fork... it was too much for it. At least it died doing what it loved... racing!! (and thankfully didn't take me to the grave with it.)

And yeah, it was 13+ year old steel that had never been used/ridden until 2 summers ago... but it did get ridden a lot!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

And you are in luck! You may have to find a substitute fork for a bit - but you can easily have that one fixed. Since it's brazed together, a competent builder will be able to heat the bonding material up(most likely brass) and pop out the bad leg, cut a new one, and pop it right in. Hell, while you're at it, have both legs done with better materials, that'll set you up for the long haul.

head up here the F142 and pose the can you fix it question. They'll have you back up and running in no time.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Go buy a new fork...and a lottery ticket. You were pretty damn lucky, maybe some of it will carry over  Sorry to see that happen to the fork, but glad you're not hurt.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

~martini~ said:


> And you are in luck! You may have to find a substitute fork for a bit - but you can easily have that one fixed. Since it's brazed together, a competent builder will be able to heat the bonding material up(most likely brass) and pop out the bad leg, cut a new one, and pop it right in. Hell, while you're at it, have both legs done with better materials, that'll set you up for the long haul.
> 
> head up here the F142 and pose the can you fix it question. They'll have you back up and running in no time.


You beat me to it. Great advice martini. It will cost more than a replacement fork but at least it will look original.

Tim


----------



## kkjellquist (Oct 31, 2006)

Pointed lugs can be stress risers in certain areas, causing a can opener effect. For example the lug at the head tube/down tube intersection's underside is rounded to avoid this. This ~might~ be the case here.


----------

